# all most ready !



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

I made an Slingshot for my friend "Ozzy" and it has the 2th layer of varnish .
It has bin called The Starship on this forum hahahhaa I like that .









It need still an couple layers extra to get it right for polishing 









And we need to get tube


























Speaking of tube Ive got on of the first Ive made slingshots to trade for a couple of meters The most heavy Thera tube available .










To Be continued

Have Fun 
PTL


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice!

BTW, "starship" is the generally accepted term for a forward extended slingshot that has an arm brace.

Jörg


----------



## Pulse (Jun 16, 2010)

gorgeous! the best looking "starship" slingshot i have seen.

btw jorg, where did the term "starship" come from? i haven't heard it until just now.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Pulse said:


> btw jorg, where did the term "starship" come from? i haven't heard it until just now.


I think someone came up with it way before my time, simply because it looks a bit like the starship enterprise (NCC 1701).


----------



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

Aha I thought it was just a name








The only thing I dont like is the handslap








I saw the thing You did whit the rubber band on your wrist .......................









Have Fun 
PTL


----------



## Pulse (Jun 16, 2010)

i was contemplating ways to stop handslap the other day. all of my ideas involved something that look like one of those "stabilizers" on barnett slingshots......then i saw jorg's video and it made me feel stupid







but i guess thats what this orum is for. What bands do you use PTL? silver theratube?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a unusually perfect piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

Well Ive used all sorts of band thera Black , blue , pink 
And now Iam using a tube set form Barnett

Its not that I complaining but It hurts









Have Fun 
PTL


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Papa Total loss said:


> I made an Slingshot for my friend "Ozzy" and it has the 2th layer of varnish .
> It has bin called The Starship on this forum hahahhaa I like that .
> 
> 
> ...


Truly amazing craftsmanship,







how much will one of those beauties set a guy back?


----------



## Pulse (Jun 16, 2010)

sams got the right idea, hehe.

Hey! i see your an r/c'er! what do you race? I use to race nitro 1/8 trucks, dropped it due to financial means.


----------



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

Pulse said:


> sams got the right idea, hehe.
> 
> Hey! i see your an r/c'er! what do you race? I use to race nitro 1/8 trucks, dropped it due to financial means.


Hahaha This going to be completely off topic and probably in the wrong place








I like to tell you about my other hobby's 
Yes I race together with my 14 year old son in the 1/8 Nitro Truggy cup thats held in Europe ( Belgium , Germany and Holland )
I have to say and admit he is a better driver







but lucky I may pay for his driving errors / crashes

















Ive got an other hobby as well Kite Buggy racing 
This is racing on a beach with a 3 wheel cart driven by a kite !









This was the start last weekend 03 / 04 Juli of a race for the final German championship held at the beach of Sankt Peter Ordning Germany
The size of the kites used in this pict. Ar between 9 and 11 qm 
I can keep on telling about these hobby's for a very long time , but there Ar other forum for that . 
www.vliegerforum.nl My link and www.truggy.nl My link
Okee enoughs about me what about you guys ?
Do you have other hobby's beside slingshot shooting ?

Have Fun 
PTL


----------



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

Its ready to be used .....
The only thing is to get the tube from Brasschaat Belgium .
Ive showed Ozzy the frame Yesterday He liked it and it had a good fit in his hand 






















































But he was really font of the camo finish I did on the one I did before .
So he got his camo .



























Tell me if you like it too ?
Have Fun 
PTL


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I like the camo one, its i bit of art, jefff


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Black tie affair or Backwoods- that is a beauty! Would love to see it dressed up with flats.


----------



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

I was lucky too get 10 old bearings that give me 80 steel balls of 17.5 mm 
But too shoot these I need heavier tube !
I am thinking too put on 2 sets ( 4 tubes ) of Barnett replacement sets ?
Is this a good idea ?????

Have Fun 
PTL


----------

